# Ciara Finally Talking: My Character come alive



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 24, 2020)

Howdy!


I hired a voice actress to voice Ciara and this lovely video is what happened. 

This isn't exactly "Full-Canon" in my Fantasy novel but more of a what-if.

Enjoy!












CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 25, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Howdy!
> 
> 
> I hired a voice actress to voice Ciara and this lovely video is what happened.
> ...


Wow CL that is amazing! Your writing is so vibrant and alive. Your expository is beautiful without being overdone. I couldn't stop listening and want more. You made a great choice in choosing Dacey. Her voice is the right age and very harmonious to the subject. I can't wait till your new novel comes out. Bravo my friend


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 25, 2020)

Ithilethiel said:


> Wow CL that is amazing! Your writing is so vibrant and alive. Your expository is beautiful without being overdone. I couldn't stop listening and want more. You made a great choice in choosing Dacey. Her voice is the right age and very harmonious to the subject. I can't wait till your new novel comes out. Bravo my friend


THANK YOU.


----------

